# udev 103: /dev/usb/lp0 missing [solved]

## samo

Hello,

after update to udev-103 /dev/usb/lp0 is missing.

dmesg returns:

```
usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x106B
```

lsusb returns:

```
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04a9:106b Canon, Inc. S520 Printer

```

RegardsLast edited by samo on Thu Nov 30, 2006 9:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## esperto

this updated udev cause a lot of problems, someone should mask it and "fix it"...

----------

## samo

When I switch on the printer the device /dev/usb/mp3 is created. /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules contains the following rule:

```
BUS=="usb", SYSFS{product}="USB 2.0(FS) FLASH DISK ", NAME="usb/mp3", SYMLINK="usbhd%n"
```

 There is no special rule for the printer in this file. I can load the module usblp manually, but no lp0 device is created.

----------

## wynn

Did you run etc-update or dispatch-conf after emerge'ng udev-103?

Here

```
# find /etc/udev -type f |xargs grep lp

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="lp[0-9]*", NAME="usb/%k", GROUP="lp"

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:# lp devices

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:KERNEL=="lp*",          NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:KERNEL=="irlpt",        NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:KERNEL=="usblp",        NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:KERNEL=="lp*",          NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:KERNEL=="parport*",     NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"
```

and there is no /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

----------

## samo

I deleted /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules and now I get the printer device /dev/usb/lp0. But where can I define my own udev rules now (for memorysticks, mobile phones etc.)?

----------

## wynn

In the same place, /etc/udev/rules.d: just make sure it doesn't collide with an existing rule.

One thing to note is that

```
SYSFS{product}="USB 2.0(FS) FLASH DISK ",
```

should now be written

```
SYSFS{product}=="USB 2.0(FS) FLASH DISK ",
```

Where you are testing for equality, you have to use "=="; where you are setting a variable, you use just "=".

----------

## samo

Yeah, now it works again. Thank you.

----------

